
Show HN: AirPick - crypto trading simulator - DenGorbachev
https://airpick.exchange/
======
DenGorbachev
90% of new traders completely lose their capital.

If you belong to 10% who want to learn trading without "paying for education",
you're welcome to use AirPick. Here you can trade on TRX:BTC market using demo
BTC balance.

You get 100 demo BTC after signup, and your goal is to increase your balance
by the end of week. Each week, you receive a leaderboard of the most
profitable traders + their list of trades, so that you could learn from their
example.

Try AirPick now - sharpen your skills before the next altseason.

Register: [https://airpick.exchange/](https://airpick.exchange/) \+ FAQ:
[https://airpick.exchange/faq](https://airpick.exchange/faq)

------
techaddict009
We have made something similar:
[https://www.cryptoground.com/games](https://www.cryptoground.com/games)

In our platform people can create their own games and play.

------
DenGorbachev
(fixing a bug with "sanity_check_failed")

~~~
DenGorbachev
Fixed

